# Drive issues on a 8526



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

So I bought this machine cheap because it wouldn’t move, after finding a YouTube vid it says the main spring in the drive gear(pic) is broken and would be around $150 for a new one, any other insight on this?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

When you spin the wheels (in the service position) do they turn the gears inside? (Eleminates a missing axle key.) 

If so, does the friction disk turn? (Usually the source of the problem with no drive, and this disk looks worn in the pix.)

What condition is the drive belt in? Old and worn of fairly new and tight?

I didnt know that there was a spring inside the driven gear. Can you reference the YouTube video you watched?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I'd have to look up that model, but I have a couple that have that drive idler bracket spring, without it, you wont be moving anywhere.

They want like 22.00 to 30.00 for that stupid spring.

I have a post showing how I repaired the broke spring , works flawlessly … ill look it up and post the link here.

On one I am rebuilding now, upon dismantle, on that idler pully bracket, the shoulder pin was worn, so I took it off, put a weld bead on it, then ground it down … works great.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Looks like the friction rubber wheel is dead center on the driven disc. Try moving it to the either side to see if the wheels start to spin. Looks like you are "stuck in neutral".


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Note also, that hex shaft the friction disk rides on should be lubricated for sliding back and forth, … also your gears are really dry as well … I use chain and cable lube on my gears as well.

Be carful, and protect the friction disc and friction plate , as you DO NOT want any type of lube whatsoever on those surfaces.

By the way, that unit does not have that drive idler spring like 2 of my Ariens. I can only see a possible drive idler spring for that model, # 8300019 , I can not locate a good part schematic showing the possible drive idler bracket for that model.

FWIW, here is the link showing how I repaired my broke idler drive spring, thus saving 30.00 :

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...-discussion/149673-reseller-discussion-4.html


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

The belt, and disk are fine, if you hold the disk and turn the wheels there’s barely resistance, the shaft running through the gear I pointed out with the screw driver just spins inside of it.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

If your axle just spins inside that differential gear, I would assume that some how the axle splines are stripped, or the splines within the differential are stripped, or, even worse …. whatever it is, I would dismantle it and see what's actually going on.

For free, you might want to pursue other avenues, as new gear is like 189.00 to 225.00.

Hopefully, you did not spend much.... I would use it for parts before I sunk that much money into it. Heck, I get running machines , or close to it, for free.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Heck , for that matter, why not just weld -er-up ………..


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

I bought 2 ariens for $175, one had this issue and the other had a what I lm hoping is a too long of a belt issue for the auger. Both run, I’m getting new carbs for both. I was thinking of welding all together also and remove the differential opt all together 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2022)

What did you end up doing to solve the no drive issue? I have the same machine and the same problem.
Was working fine, then just stopped any forward or reverse action. Replaced both belts, replaced friction disc, did all adjustments but still the same. My remote differential is definitely not working either.


----------

